# H old DE models W various



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

The models I have are thus
2 Raiders (with bits to make one a raveger)
3 Wych Succubi
5 Incubi
36 Warriors
18 Wyches
1 Archon on Jetbike
1 Succubus on Jetbike
3 Reaver Jetbikes
and 3 random Tau pathfinders lol
All the models are assembled and painted extra bits will be included. This is what I am looking for
2 Rhinos
1 Land Raider
1 Razorback
Lots of the new Incubi
2 New talos
6 New DE Jetbikes
If you have any of these models and are interested in a trade please let me know and Ill get back to you asap. Thanks Michael


----------



## ambtyranids (May 27, 2011)

bump :biggrin:


----------

